
61% of U.S. Households Now Have WiFi - motti_s
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/05/study-61-of-u-s-households-now-have-wifi/
======
motti_s
I'd expect it to be higher in light of the mobile revolution (desktop ->
laptop -> tablet). Maybe the rest use the neighbors' WiFi...?

